# Bed I'm building



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

I know it's not car audio related but I thought you guys would be intrested in seeing it anyways. I'm putting a Tumult in it powered by 1000 watts rms @ 4 ohms by a Keiga 52100 plate amp. Tuned to 24 Hz.

Started off with this









Glued all the panels together


















Filled up the cracks with wood filler and sanded it off


















Cutout all the holes for the port, driver, and plate amp



























Mocked up the port and bracing to see if everything fits well










I should be finished by the end of the week so I'll keep you guys updated with some build up pics.

Brandon 



Last edited by BoOtY_SnAtChA at Jul 4 2004, 05:34 PM


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

looks good you mean truck bed or sleeping bed? will 1000w even move tumult? lol


----------



## hyeclasslinc (Mar 11, 2004)

why @ 4 ohms?


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

bed+subwoofer= not car related?

pics look good but what is it?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

This is indeed a sleeping bed. I know it's not car audio related but like I mentioned before I thaught you guys would enjoy this. 4 Ohms because plate amplifiers can't handle the load of a lower resistance (keep in mind this AC powered and not a car battery powering it which is DC). 1000 watts rms should be plenty to move it, you do not need 3800 watts rms just because each vc could handle 1600 watts rms.

Brandon


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

OKAY. WTF too much time in Canada. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 1 2004, 08:09 PM
> *OKAY. WTF too much time in Canada. :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 i guess so!!


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

lol I guess so, my friend came ip with the idea and I thaught it would be cool since I never built a box before so I thaught it would be original since I never seen it done before :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Well you can get you freak on, while getting you freak on. 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hyeclasslinc (Mar 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 1 2004, 07:48 PM
> *Well you can get you freak on, while getting you freak on.
> :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 Umm ... that bet is big enough for one of my legs to fit on there ... i have no idea how you can get your freak on that bed .... but when room is lacking it might get interesting.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Ever seen the size of the beds on the Navy ships, shit if I can get my groove on one of those, anyone can get there groove on, I'm like 6'5"


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hyeclasslinc+Jul 1 2004, 09:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hyeclasslinc @ Jul 1 2004, 09:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--dirtywhiteboy66_@Jul 1 2004, 07:48 PM
> *Well you can get you freak on, while getting you freak on.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


Umm ... that bet is big enough for one of my legs to fit on there ... i have no idea how you can get your freak on that bed .... but when room is lacking it might get interesting.[/b][/quote]
It's a normal sized single bed which I fit perfectly in since I only measure 5'10" :biggrin:


----------



## djdrewbad (Jun 25, 2004)

damn that blows, haha i was about to put a pair of 18's in a sofa ... but anyway... looking dope


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

heres is my bed i made...
has a panasonic cd player...2 jbl 5&1/4's...neon lights...strobe lights..altezza tail lights...small trunk with a 8inch woofer and socks :biggrin:


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

wow. nuttin better to do huh?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jul 2 2004, 03:50 PM
> *heres is my bed i made...
> has a panasonic cd player...2 jbl 5&1/4's...neon lights...strobe lights..altezza tail lights...small trunk with a 8inch woofer and socks  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


lol damn tought id be original I guess not  Good job by the way what driver are you using ?


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Jul 2 2004, 06:47 PM
> *lol damn tought id be original I guess not  Good job by the way what driver are you using ?*


 what do you mean "what driver"?...you talking about what its powered by? i just have 12volt adapters that i had from walkmans or whatever...wired them all up and pluged them into a multiplug...i have seperate switches for it but i never got around to it...

i mainly made this bed cause i have a lil bro that comes and stays at my place every now and then...took me about 2 weeks to build it...2-3 hours a day.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

driver=subwoofer=woofer :biggrin: 

So I what are you using as a driver ? ( 8" sub )


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

kicker from a basstube :biggrin:


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

hey JRO ur b-day is 1 day b4 mine


----------



## HighRollaz (Oct 8, 2003)

WOW! YOU FEEL SPECIACL


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HighRollaz_@Jul 3 2004, 10:23 PM
> *WOW! YOU FEEL SPECIACL*


 :cheesy: u bet cha :cheesy:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Spent the day coating the bed with primer today 3 coats to be exact. Didn't glue in all bracing and port in yet because of the weight of the bed is going to be too much to carry. I'm guessing the bed weigh's about 300 lbs including driver, and amp. Im going to assemble everything once it's painted and moved into my room.


----------



## dissko (Aug 15, 2003)

Looks like its gonna be awesome, Im already thinking about doing somethin like this now...


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dissko_@Jul 4 2004, 11:41 PM
> *Looks like its gonna be awesome, Im already thinking about doing somethin like this now...*


 I say you only live once so you might as well do everything you dreamed of. Go ahead and build it  :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Coated it with 3 coats of black. Once the bed is placed in my room then I'm going to start gluing and installing everything and everything should be finished within two days. Oh ya the dots in the pictures aren't actually there its just the camera.


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

cant wait to see it all complete....


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Finally brought the bed up to my room after two months of work :biggrin: Started gluing the bracing and port. Still have abit more gluing to do.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Looking good homie! Check your pm...


----------



## wasup (Apr 3, 2004)

what kind of wood are u using


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

3/4 " MDF everywhere


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Put the Tumult and Keiga 52100 in today, took a hell of a lot of time to mount the driver because of its weight (50 lbs). Glued in another support for the sheet of mdf that the matress is going to lean on and also glued in the middle divider also acting as a support for the matress. All I have to do now is make some top 90 degree corners on each corner so the matress won't slip off the bed in those rough times  and also glue the support sheet under the matress and then I should be done :biggrin: .


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

very sweet. but one question- why buy it and not put it in a car?


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

gad damn, how much u want 4 it?


----------



## HighRollaz (Oct 8, 2003)

> * gad damn, how much u want 4 it? *


you gonna have mommy buy it for you??????


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@Jul 8 2004, 10:50 PM
> *very sweet. but one question- why buy it and not put it in a car?*


 The Tumult is more of a home theater subwoofer because of it's low Fs but can also be used for a car which I do not have at the moment


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~BASS~MASTER~_@Jul 8 2004, 10:58 PM
> *gad damn, how much u want 4 it?*


 No I think I'm going to keep this one :biggrin:


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA+Jul 8 2004, 11:22 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BoOtY_SnAtChA @ Jul 8 2004, 11:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Kartoon_@Jul 8 2004, 10:50 PM
> *very sweet. but one question- why buy it and not put it in a car?*


The Tumult is more of a home theater subwoofer because of it's low Fs but can also be used for a car which I do not have at the moment [/b][/quote]
alright cool. i just figured it was a car woofer


----------



## abominable (Jul 5, 2004)

Damn, that bed is nice! Now all it needs is a clock, and some hoes!
Speakin of which who is that fine lookin girl? Does she do pornos?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

I've been taking my time on the bed these two past weeks because there's been problem after problem on it so I couldn't be bothered with it. I had the guts to get back working on it today and I applied strands of weather stripping on all surfaces that may cause vibrations when the support matress is put in.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

I just placed the cover on the bed and all I have to say is DAMN THAT THING IS LOUD ! The cover doesn't sit flush right now so its loosing air pressure from leaks but the bass that comes out of there is just jaw dropping :biggrin: I was sitting on it while it was playing and I could see my belly jiggle from it pumping :biggrin: All I have to say is after all that work is was all worth it !

P.S. I metered it with my radio shack meter while doing a bass sweep and it hit 112 dbs at only half way up ! :biggrin:


----------



## eurolifted (Mar 7, 2004)

what sub and amp is this?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

sub is a Tumult from Adire and amp is a Keiga 52100 delivering 1000 watts @ 4 ohms


----------



## eurolifted (Mar 7, 2004)

links to the items?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Amp: http://www.icepower.bang-olufsen.com/sw1748.asp

Sub: http://www.acoustic-visions.com/~acoustic/...dire_tumult_15/


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Added the corners today so that the mattress won't move out of place. The cuts aren't perfect since I cut it all freehand but it won't show anyways with the covers on


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Hey guys finally finished the bed and I'm quite happy with the final result :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Could finally sleep in it now :biggrin: Here's the driver hidden next to the wall.


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Oh so it faces the wall.. I was reading all this and all I could think of was some fuckhead walking in a kicking it in by accident...


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

i wanna take a nap at ur house :biggrin:


----------



## Skuce2 (Dec 16, 2003)

What did you use as a power supply for the whole thing? To get the 110v down?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skuce2_@Aug 21 2004, 10:06 AM
> *What did you use as a power supply for the whole thing? To get the 110v down?
> [snapback]2155523[/snapback]​*


I'm using a plate amp and not car amp which only takes ac power


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

that is cool man, me likes


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Aug 21 2004, 11:12 AM
> *that is cool man, me likes
> [snapback]2155638[/snapback]​*


Thanks man :cheesy:


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

how much did the amp cost? that link didnt have a price


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

I got it for 375 US minus shipping and custom fees


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Aug 21 2004, 11:28 AM
> *I got it for 375 US minus shipping and custom fees
> [snapback]2155785[/snapback]​*


dude....i want to build one soooo bad!!! i think i might just take up carpentry


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Jul 17 2004, 03:47 PM
> *I just placed the cover on the bed and all I have to say is DAMN THAT THING IS LOUD ! The cover doesn't sit flush right now so its loosing air pressure from leaks but the bass that comes out of there is just jaw dropping  :biggrin: I was sitting on it while it was playing and I could see my belly jiggle from it pumping  :biggrin:  All I have to say is after all that work is was all worth it !
> 
> P.S. I metered it with my radio shack meter while doing a bass sweep and it hit 112 dbs at only half way up ! :biggrin:
> ...


I'm glad you are still working on that project...If your belly was giggling...Imagine mine!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Yeah well its a lot of hassle for me since I have to sleep on the couch while working on it. Since this is my first box it didn't quite turn out like I wanted it to and doesn't sound too good when playing loud so I'm re-designing the enclosure for the bed and tuning it to 20 hz and reducing the box size to 5 cubic ft. net. I'm also going to make the port and driver fire towards the floor which I'm hoping to get a better response cause right now when I want to play the sub I have to move the bed away from the wall or the bass just sounds muffled. Brandon


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

You keep it up Brandon...That is a very ingenius project not to mention extremly original and different...  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

